# Lets Talk Dirty



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 18, 2012)

:hubba:

got ya attention?....I been makeing my soil now for a few years and come to relize just how much time and Money goes into a good super soil...well I found a soil a couple years back I tried in the veggie garden and worked great...and @ $30 a YArd  ready to grow...I added extra lime and perlite...and turned in my barral for a week...than placed into 32 gallonn  Garbage cans...anywho  thats where Im a stop dirty talk for now....I want to know how folks are tryn save money ..while still delivering a great product...and How much ya figure ya spend on a Gallon of soil?...okay  lets Talk...:48:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 18, 2012)

Nasty boy/old man, got my attention.

So give, what is the brand of soil you can get for 30 dollars a yard?  Do they deliver?

I like the Worm Farm in Durham for some nice rich organic worm filled soil myself.  That was $60 a yard, if this old brain remembers correctly.  I got to get some more next season.  New soil for me, for mothers day.


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 18, 2012)

So 27cf in yard. Thats $1.11 or so a cf. Thats crazy cheap. Pro mix like $4.50 a cf and thats a pretty good deal. Even making your own is more than $1.11 a cf. you are lucky to get soil base that cheap.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 18, 2012)

maybe *nouvelchef *can come get some...as we know the costs..been talking to my buddy *Ray **jay *about this after running the Pink Lemonaid  in the garbage can out back in this....nothing added  but good Ole  SHed Inc  H2O Babby....oh someone better send a memo to the VP of SHEDInc....soils been changed 

4:20 here...:bolt::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2012)

I compost everything I can and use it as nutrient filler in NC's recipe. I have not figured out how much my soil costs. I am afraid to.

ps...:hubba: :hubba: * 4U* what are you wearing?????:hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 18, 2012)

just yesterday spent $98 on soil amendments---2 bags of castings, 5lb rock phosphate, 5lb lime, 1lb dry kelp, 6 oz dry humic acid, 50 lb bone meal, i'll be mixing some of this with green sand, soy meal, alfalfa meal, and mycorrizae already on hand for a transplant 1 to 5 gal in about 5 weeks

actually only some of this stuff will be in the mix---some is used for tea---some is used in watering---some is used as a top dress

happy growing 4u


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 18, 2012)

Aint goin to want my recipie been throwin **** leftovers guts skin bones leaves scraps my **** her **** there **** your **** every **** into pile then stirin rotatin tossin and turnin then I get the wife to sniff it, and ifin she say it smells to bad to grow tomatoe plants in the house I say then the be growin in the garage? Yup! Be weres I grows them. Oh soil reckon it be like colneral sanders and secret reciepie this point 

BWD


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 18, 2012)

No ****, she smells it for you? Is that the straight ****? You have a great woman there, BWD. 

Peace


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 19, 2012)

Well she aint havin to get to close to be smellin it reckon it be notice from a few feet back 

BWD


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Sep 19, 2012)

began useing NC's recipe last year, without all the amendments, just what I was able to find, at the time. worked good thru veg, but fell flat in flower, and had to use my EARTH JUICE nutes. first of this year I was able to round up the rest. this full mix runs great on just un ph'd tap water that I let sit out to evaporate the chlorene.
upped the pot size in my small 4'x4' grow space, to 5 gal, and now just watch the girls and water when needed. :icon_smile: 
as of today, I have two different strains at ten weeks in flower, and there is absolutly no signs of defficency or yellowing.  
after harvest, I dump the "used" soil into a large covered container, keep it damp, with runoff from the girls if needed. this is what I use for growing/vegging my clones. I don't keep mother plants and just clone from clones. they grow lush and strong, again, with plain water.
my wife filled twenty 5gal nursery pots with the full mix, 30/70 for her veggies this summer, and just watered. :hubba: 
cost? guessing about $100. but most supplies were bought at feed stores in 50# bags, waaay more than I will probably use in the forseeable future.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 19, 2012)

Rosebud

ps...:hubba: :hubba: [B said:
			
		

> 4U[/B] what are you wearing?????:hubba: :hubba: :hubba:





nothing but me Big Ole Grin


okay heres some pics of the dirt and the Pink Lemonaid...This was a test run over the summer to see whats what...and Im so impressed I want to run a Shed season to see how they do.  I buy this soil near by and screen out the larger chunks of crap  them add Lime and perlite...allthough the soil makers say no need..i did anyway.  planted the Pink lemonaid in the garbage can of soil and gave nothing but water from the hose....she is fading fast now so tells me I wanna feed half way through the flower stage in Shed....I have a Gooey in the Shed I planted in the soil on the 1st Sept.  and plan to put her in flower this weekend ...My Buddy *Ray jay* will chime in soon Im sure...untill next time

take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 19, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Aint goin to want my recipie been throwin **** leftovers guts skin bones leaves scraps my **** her **** there **** your **** every **** into pile then stirin rotatin tossin and turnin then I get the wife to sniff it, and ifin she say it smells to bad to grow tomatoe plants in the house I say then the be growin in the garage? Yup! Be weres I grows them. Oh soil reckon it be like colneral sanders and secret reciepie this point
> 
> BWD




:rofl:

your too funny my fire side friend....Your close to what I have but no need wifey sniff:spit:....please say Hello to her for me

:48:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 19, 2012)

Im crazy and I knows it 

And a wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle

BWD


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 19, 2012)

the BWD cookbook . . . :rofl:


----------



## ray jay (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a side by side grow with the soil 4u gave me and the soil I was using. 4u soil is kicking ***. I mixed it half and half with my soil and threw a few into flower to see what it does there. Im going out Saturday to pick up a yard to mix with the batch of soil I just made. Expecting great things.


----------



## cubby (Sep 21, 2012)

Your plants are looking plenty happy. I'll be watchin' to see how the indoor run goes. What will you be planting in?
.
.
.
And I like that bear with the flag


----------



## Danbridge (Sep 21, 2012)

Living in Southern California I grow outdoors with a simple grow medium of Fox farms ocean grow, Miracle grow, fish emulsuion and broken up clay soil from my own backyard. Mother nature does the rest.


----------



## Danbridge (Sep 21, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Aint goin to want my recipie been throwin **** leftovers guts skin bones leaves scraps my **** her **** there **** your **** every **** into pile then stirin rotatin tossin and turnin then I get the wife to sniff it, and ifin she say it smells to bad to grow tomatoe plants in the house I say then the be growin in the garage? Yup! Be weres I grows them. Oh soil reckon it be like colneral sanders and secret reciepie this point
> 
> BWD


 
OMG dude that is freakin halarious! i repped ya for that, thanks for making me smile


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 21, 2012)

Danbridge said:
			
		

> OMG dude that is freakin halarious! i repped ya for that, thanks for making me smile


 
Never hurt much to crack a smile 

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 21, 2012)

cubby said:
			
		

> What will you be planting in?




:ciao: *cubby*...just pooop.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 21, 2012)

Danbridge said:
			
		

> Living in Southern California I grow outdoors with a simple grow medium of Fox farms ocean grow, Miracle grow, fish emulsuion and broken up clay soil from my own backyard. Mother nature does the rest.




so how much money would ya say ya spend  on the medium....Ive purchased a bag of FFOF   its not cheap


----------



## cubby (Sep 21, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *cubby*...just pooop.....


.
.
.Sorry, I meant what type of vessel?
Plastic pot, smart pot, grow bag,.....?
If your gonna' grow in just pooop maybe considder a diaper , they retain moisture, somewhat.....LOL


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2012)

:rofl:


whos talking ****?...

*4u2 *is


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2012)

well I told me buddy *ray jay *about this stuff and Im impressed ...this soil is from the sewer plant...yes Human feces ...:stoned:...I had great results for a few years in the veggie garden and figured why not try in SHED,,,:aok:..it called ..."Tagro"...  here in Washington...not sure if yalls sewer plant does the same...more to come:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 14, 2012)

I wonder what process they use to get rid all of the pathogens and bad stuff.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2012)

well I use this as a base soil..and add absolutely nothing but water:icon_smile: untill late in flower...I took a Pink Lemon aid and planted straight into this soil with only added Lime.....fed only water...in the garbage can...I have a gooey now in week 4 flower and doing Great ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2012)

hXXp://www.cityoftacoma.org/Page.aspx?nid=347

sorry  Have a look see..thanks for flying in *Duck*

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks 4u...

clicked your link and it looks like they use microorganisms. Must be a form of the EM-1 and AEM I mentioned to you


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Thanks 4u...
> 
> clicked your link and it looks like they use microorganisms. Must be a form of the EM-1 and AEM I mentioned to you



:aok:


----------



## brimck325 (Oct 15, 2012)

not sure if this applies or not but, ever hear of milorganite? its heat dried microbes that have digested organic material in waste water. i've seen this used years ago, but dont remember the results, sorry....peace


----------



## Irish (Oct 19, 2012)

you call that soil, 'the pooper scooper''?! hahaha...


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 19, 2012)

that yellow piece of **** is a petrified human turd


----------



## Gone2pot! (Nov 1, 2012)

Eeeeyuuch!!! This is one of those cases where I would have preferred to know a little less, LOL. **** ok. Chicken, horse, cow, bat, worm, fish, goat, rabbit, whatever. But human? Ugh. I guess it's better than cremains for bone meal. (pleeeease don't anyone say they've done that... Pretty please)

I really kinda hoped this would be an x rated thread, or XXX, lol.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 1, 2012)

:yay: my poops are contributing to 4u's cannasuccess...:rofl:

I'm gonna go eat more fiber....

woah, just noticed I popped my 4k posts cherry...lol...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 14, 2013)

:rofl:

Back off the Hot sauce 7green

:spit:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 14, 2013)

This Crap is good stuff....maybe need to cut it up as The plants stay way to green through flower...could be a good thing ...maybe...


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 14, 2013)

first off you tricked me with the lets talk dirty i thought you were anger and gonna tell someone off, turns out you just know how to get peoples attention I have not learned enough about gardening to put together soil to grow with but hope i will in the future as for now I am proud to purchase what other people have learned to put together. all i can say is thank you to the stores that sell them


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 17, 2013)

well you hooked me from the link "who's talking crap"--- ---always fun to read your crap 4u---1st warm and sunny i've had in a while---got out there and turned my soil pile---time to rest---added azomite, greensand, lime, soy meal, alfalfa meal, mycorrazie, and worm castings----no human turds ---it does get covered with aviary wire to keep the neighbor cat from using it as a litter box though---Peace:48:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey I think I'm pick some Tagro up, since I'm outta T-Town anywhoo. I usually just use Foxfarms but you're absolutely right in it not being cheap.

So when do you start using nutes during bloom (on you inside grows that is...)?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 17, 2013)

7g'$....this will keep me thru veg watering in molasses and fish powder or emulsion....transplant to 5gal I will add bonemeal......continue watering with molasses....add some kelp sometimes and humic acid and a p consentrate


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 17, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Hey I think I'm pick some Tagro up, since I'm outta T-Town anywhoo. I usually just use Foxfarms but you're absolutely right in it not being cheap.
> 
> So when do you start using nutes during bloom (on you inside grows that is...)?




Im just now starting to bump the nutes up if needed...but most..I just add the catpril..(lime)..and my Tap water right now as we havent had rain in a while....so been useing my tap bubbleing allways...PH 8-9...I try and let the plants veg atleast 3 weeks befor flowering...the Nitro in this mix is :icon_smile:....they say no need for perlite ...but I add anyway...*Ray jay* also is running this soil with nice results ..I think...anyway..let me know if I can help...

take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 6, 2013)

looks like the added coco is helping cut the soil up a bit...

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 6, 2013)

Yum!


----------



## dekgib (Feb 6, 2013)

Holy that looks amazing


----------

